# FS: Fall Cleaning! Equipment and Supplies :P



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello All,

It's time to clean up all (not all actually... I have a few more complete freshwater tank setup that needs to be sold too... they will be posted at a later date) my fishy equipment and supplies... Here's the list:

1 - Rock Deco 8"x8"x6" ($5) (SOLD)








2 - Rock Deco 11"x3"x6 ($5)








3 - Stump Deco 4"x4"x9" ($5)








4 - Stump Deco 7"x4"3" ($5) (SOLD)








5 - Stump/Plant Deco 6"x4"x10" ($5) (SOLD)








6 - Coral Deco 10" x 7"x8" ($5)








7 - Boat Deco 5.5"x4"x3.5" ($5)








8 - Boat Deco 7"x3"x4" ($5)








9 - Skull Deco 6"x2"x8" ($5) (SOLD)








10 - Tube Deco 4"x4"x6" ($5) (SOLD)








11 - Car Deco 8"x4"x4" ($5)








12 - Florescent Light 48.5" ($40)








13 - Solutions Pack (free with purchase of aquarium setup) (PH STABLE RESERVED FOR CRS_Fans) (ALL OTHERS GONE) 









See below for continuation.


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

14 - Automatic Fish Feeder ($15) (PENDING)








15 - Blue Background 24"x10" ($5) (SOLD)








16 - Air pumps ($5 each) (1 SOLD)
















17 - Mini LED Lights ($5 each) (BOTH SOLD)








18 - Temperature Gauge ($5 both) 








19 - Light 9" ($15) (SOLD)








20 - Aqua Tech HOB Filter (brand new $15) 








21 - Divider 11"x11" ($5) (SOLD)








22 - Stone Arch Deco 10"x1"x6" (with stone beside $5)








23 - Fake Plants 12" (2 for $5)








24 - 10 Gallon complete setup (Glass aquarium, 1 fake plant, gravel, 1 rock, 1 HOB filter, 1 fish net, temperature sticker, 1 fish food) ($35) (SOLD)


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

25 - 1 Gallon setup (light, undergravel filter, 1 fake plant, gravel, shells) ($15)








26 - Coral Deco 10" x 7"x8" ($5)








27 - Fake Rock Deco 5"x3"x4" ($5) (SOLD)








28 - HyperSorb ($5)









Pictures to be uploaded later  All items functional and cleaned. I have a few bags of gravel free with purchase  First come first serve.

























Snailpuffer


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Any 4 feet light fixtures?


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

BelieveInBlue: Yea I have one 48.5" inch white light fixture  it's item #12  I just tested it yesterday and it works perfectly well!  Cheers.


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Item #1 and #27 SOLD


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

1 Air Pump pending


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

More Free Gravel Ready for Pickup:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/ff-gravel-19439/

Not washed thou... it's in a bucket and needs some washing...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Would you be willing to trade the PH Stable for some plants? PM me if interested.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

PH Stable reserved for CRS_Fans, stump plant, led lights, short stump deco, air pumps, thermometers all pending


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

LED lights, Stump #4 and #5, ammonia tester SOLD


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

1 air pump gone


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

quality parts!


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

up to top and we go!


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

can i reserve the 9 inch light for the end of the month when i get paid? thanks.


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

9" light sold  Bump...


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Automatic Fish Feeder Pending.....


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

lol please pm Snailpuffer not me as i don't check my account often now.

Thanks


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Tank setup SOLD!  Tube and skull deco SOLD! Solution pack gone except PH Stable. Bumpadi Bump...


----------

